# Panda 1:350 Arleigh Burke DDG51



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Has anyone built the Panda 1:350 Arleigh Burke DDG51 class ship? I saw this in a local hobby shop and looked nice from the photos plus it includes photo etched steel railings. It is supposed to be 18" long. But I read a review and it said the hull has a mysterious pattern of bumps all across it? From what I'm reading the bumps are on the real ship but are represented overscale on this kit. Is it worth the 30-some dollars to sand down all these bumps? Also, this is the same class ship as the terrorist bombed USS Cole DDG 67 so you know what it looks like, which Panda also makes a model of. I think this kit includes decals for the Cole and other ships in this class.

Steve


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Steve Mavronis said:


> Has anyone built the Panda 1:350 Arleigh Burke DDG51 class ship?
> Steve


Steve,

I recently purchased the Cole Kit, which, from what I can tell is the same kit with variant markings. Granted, I've only given it a cursory examination, but it looks pretty good to me, and I didn't notice any problems with the hull molding.

The hull exactly fits the length of the box, to give you an idea of the size. The photoetch fret, as you'd expect, is primarily railings.

On the whole, I think I got my money's worth.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Rattrap said:


> On the whole, I think I got my money's worth. Hope this helps.


Thanks, I'm thinking about getting this kit and using the included marking to turn it into the USS Cole. I found a cool 3D model site (http://www.combatindex.com/store/3d/ddg67_model.html) with great detail views of the ship to use as shape reference besides actual photos. I see the real ship has those bumps or rivets across the hull. Hopefully the bump pattern itself is accurate but I may at least sand them down a bit scale-wise. My only debate now is if I should spend money on finer photo-etch railings. I know they make them specifically for this class ship but they'll cost as much as the kit or more!

Steve


----------

